# Domain name 9.2?



## Funkey (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm trying to install FreeBSD 9.2.  All seems to go ok untill I get to domain name.  I was under the impression this could be anything.  So I typed in freebsd. It does not seem to like this as it growns about it after the install is done.  What should I be putting in for domain name?

Thanks


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 22, 2014)

What does it "groan" about?  It really don't matter what the domain is and it shouldn't make a difference.  I think I've seen home routers commonly using .lan as a suffix or none at all.


----------



## Funkey (Jan 22, 2014)

Not asking for Domain name anymore. Is asking for fully qualified host name now. Is it alright to just fill in anything. Just my home net work.


----------



## kpa (Jan 22, 2014)

For a long time I had a local domain joesgarage with my own local DNS server for it, no top level domain. Worked just fine.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 22, 2014)

The FQDN would be the hostname.domainname.tld which in your case just hostname would be fine.


----------



## Funkey (Jan 22, 2014)

I ended up just leaving it blank and it worked ok.


----------

